# Documenting your Pedders Xa Experience



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

It is the sincere goal of Pedders to make the eXtreme Xa coil over experience the best upgrade you have ever had. To help the documentation process, we have made a handout, for you to fill out, and document your settings. The purpose of this is to help you share your experiences with others. We have set up special web sites for each platform for you to post your information. 

Why so specific with the info about your suspenstion? The Xa coil overs will work accross all styles of driving: from basic street performance, thru road race. Plus the settings you will want will be greatly influenced by your suspension setup, sway bars, and most importantly, your tires.

So Here is the handout for all of you to have:




























Sharing your experiences and setups will make your Xa experience more enjoyable to this great community. You should be able to click on the image to make it full size, then drag it to your desktop

thanks
mike
dms


----------

